# Eaton "universal" replacement circuit breakers



## yankeejoe1141 (Jul 26, 2013)

So I'm working with an old Crouse-Hinds panel and I need a 2 pole 50, I think Eaton BR breakers are the current ones to fit properly. Well SH is out of stock so I start googleing for another place to get one and I come across this old PDF showing Eaton classified circuit breakers that are a UL classified to fit any brand panel. The PDF is dated 2014 so I guess this is nothing new but is anyone just universally using these instead of trying to keep a variety of GE, Square D, Siemens, etc., breakers in their trucks?


----------



## J F Go (Mar 1, 2014)

That's exactly what I do.


----------



## yankeejoe1141 (Jul 26, 2013)

J F Go said:


> That's exactly what I do.


Nice, sounds like it would make truck stock much easier!


----------

